# PRESS RELEASE: KEF Launches M Series Hi-Fidelity Headphones



## joe

*KEF Launches M Series Hi-Fidelity Headphones*​  ​ *Legendary speaker brand creates its first over-ear and in-ear headphones for perfect blend of sound and design*​  ​  
   

   ​      
*[size=10pt]MARLBORO, N.J. – April 24, 2013 – [/size]*[size=10pt]KEF has announced its first-ever range of headphones, the KEF M Series, offering consumers the benefit of enjoying KEF’s unparalleled audio expertise in portable form.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]The introduction of the M Series sees the launch of the M500 over-ear headphones and the M200 in-ear buds.Both models have been painstakingly created to deliver a unique blend of sophisticated industrial design, outstanding build quality and the unbeatable sound performance that KEF has brought to its speakers for more than 50 years. This audio expertise is unique in a thriving headphone market that now demands top quality.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]Both the M500 and M200 headphones have already been honored with the 2013 red dot Award, one of the most internationally recognized product design prizes in the world.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]KEF’s new headphones carry an attached legacy that no other pair of ‘cans’ can offer. More than 50 years of speaker engineering, in pursuit of the clearest and most accurate audio production possible, means that KEF’s engineers—with an enviable track record of technical innovation and award-winning products—have brought every ounce of this history to the design of the M500 and M200 headphones.[/size]
[size=10pt]KEF has a simple ethos, one that it now brings to the headphone market: Quality design and state-of-the-art acoustic engineering should result in the enjoyment of truly excellent sound.[/size]

*[size=10pt]The KEF M500 – Making Hi-Fidelity Truly Portable[/size]*
                          
[size=10pt]The over-ear M500s were designed to provide speaker-quality reproduction in a form that makes high fidelity sound truly portable. The headphones use a full-range 40mm neodymium driver with a high-quality, super light, copper clad  aluminum voice-coil that has been painstakingly tuned by KEF’s engineers to deliver a powerfully musical sound with a tight, clean bass.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]The M500s feature an elegant, precision-engineered aluminum frame, with breathable and sweat resistant memory foam earpads and headband. As a result, the M500s offer class-leading comfort for prolonged listening.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]The frame design also features a ‘Smart Hinge’; unlike most headphones that require two hinges to fold and rotate the ear pads, the M500s’ Smart Hinge can cleverly rotate on two axes, making them more adaptable to different sized (and shaped) heads than any rival. It also allows you to fold them up into a highly compact form for carrying around.[/size]
   
*[size=10pt]The KEF M200 – Technical Innovation Means Exquisite Sound[/size]*
   
[size=10pt]The in-ear M200 earphones utilize an innovative and comfortable user-adjustable Secure Arm that helps to keep them snug in the ear, and a rigid aluminum driver housing that eliminates unwanted vibrations and raises sound performance to new levels.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]The M200s also use unique ‘DDD’ (Dual Dynamic Driver) tech, a two-way system with a 10mm driver for the bass and a 5.5mm dynamic neodymium driver for midrange and high frequencies.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]The new M500 and M200 headphones share and continue in KEF’s long-standing philosophy – with powerfully innovative design, incredibly high-quality build and finish, and a sonic signature that testifies to the KEF tradition of making products that get the very most from your music.[/size]
   
[size=10pt]KEF’s new headphones are also compliant with the CENELEC standard (EN60065/A12) for protection against hearing damage caused by excessive sound volume.[/size]
   
*[size=10pt]Key Points for Editors – M500[/size]*

 [size=10pt]Mobile closed-back on-ear hi-fi headphones[/size]
 [size=10pt]Elegant and distinctive design[/size]
 [size=10pt]Full aluminum frame with high-quality, sweat resistant, durable and breathable high performance earpads and headband for maximum comfort[/size]
 [size=10pt]‘Smart Hinge’ multi-angle hinge designed to offer a more flexible headphone structure for different users’ heads[/size]
 [size=10pt]Full-range 40mm neodymium driver with CCAW (Copper Clad Aluminum Wire) high quality voice coil[/size]
 [size=10pt]Foldable design – perfect for travelling[/size]
 [size=10pt]Apple product compatible – full remote functions allow you to switch between calls and music[/size]
 [size=10pt]Protective case and flight adapter designed for business travelers[/size]
 [size=10pt]MSRP: $299.99[/size]
   
*[size=10pt]Key Points for Editors – M200[/size]*

 [size=10pt]Mobile in-ear hi-fi earphones with free-form Secure Arm for maximum fit and comfort[/size]
 [size=10pt]Elegant and rugged design perfect for travelling[/size]
 [size=10pt]Dual Dynamic Driver (‘DDD’) technology using 10mm and 5.5mm drivers with crossover[/size]
 [size=10pt]Ergonomic shell designed to fit the concha of the ear with a tight seal and a comfortable fit[/size]
 [size=10pt]Aluminum driver housing provides rigid metal cabinet to get rid of unwanted vibrations[/size]
 [size=10pt]Ultra-thin silicone ear tips that adapt to the ear canal and provide very comfortable fit[/size]
 [size=10pt]Apple product compatible – full remote functions allow you to switch between calls and music[/size]
 [size=10pt]Uniquely designed Protective case and flight adapter – perfect for travelers[/size]
 [size=10pt]MSRP: $199.99[/size]
   
*[size=10pt]About KEF[/size]*
_[size=10pt]KEF’s ethos has always been based on the continuing quest to find new and better ways of reproducing sound.  Since the company’s establishment in Maidstone, Kent in 1961 by Raymond Cooke O.B.E., KEF has maintained a flair for unusual and controversial speaker engineering, design and material use. KEF has always driven innovation in sound with examples including its iconic ‘egg’, Muon and Blade speakers[/size]__[size=10pt] and, recently, the globally acclaimed, award-winning LS50[/size]__[size=10pt]. KEF is a member of the Gold Peak Group and its products are available in more than 60 countries. In 2011, KEF celebrated its 50th anniversary and continues its commitment to building on its strong heritage.[/size]_
   
*[size=10pt]About KEF America, Inc.[/size]*
_[size=10pt]KEF America, a division of KEF Audio, offers loyal North American audiophiles a line of innovative speakers and components unmatched in the industry for quality and innovation. Headquartered in Marlboro, New Jersey, KEF America shares the same guiding principles as its British counterpart: ground-breaking design, exceptional sound and an unshakeable commitment to excellence. For additional information about KEF and its award-winning products and unique technology, please visit [/size]__[size=10pt]www.kef.com[/size]__[size=10pt].[/size]_


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I think the M500 is a beatiful looking headphone. I'll keep a close eye on this one.


----------



## dleblanc343

First the B&W P5, then the Martin Logan Mikros and now the KEF headphones; all with the same style of earpad cushion? What's with the speaker companies' similar decisions?
   
  So far only PSB got it right for sound, B&W got it right for build and looks and Martin Logan failed in all aspects. Anxious to hear these KEF's...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

After having felt the B&W P5, I'm a huge fan of THIS type of on ear padding. The main headphone companies need to take note. Other on ear padding just feels like crap in comparison.


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> After having felt the B&W P5, I'm a huge fan of THIS type of on ear padding. The main headphone companies need to take note. Other on ear padding just feels like crap in comparison.


 
  I agree, it is comfortable. If only the martin logan were more ergonomic, it would be more comfortable than the P5 ( would still sound bad though). The KEF should be more comfortable since they have larger cups (and circular).


----------



## ScuderiaHeadFi

Here I was thinking I would break the news to the whole Head-Fi global community, and joe beat me to it hours ago.  Am I too slow?  Probably.
   
  Anyhow, those supraaurals look gorgeous, and I hope the sound is somewhere up near that level of achievement.  I'll be staying tuned to learn more.


----------



## Craigster75

Regarding the M500, I like the design.  It reminds me of a more stylish PSB M4U1.  KEF has a challenge to make them sound as good as those.
   
  Regarding the M200, the dual drivers have piqued my curiosity and I like the design with the flexible arm to secure them as my B&W C5's are one of the only IEMs I have used that offer a secure fit for working out.


----------



## zzffnn

I don't see anything special about the M500s. The dual-driver M200s, however, are surprisingly insensitive in terms of their 94+/-4 db/mw rating. And in view of their 12 ohm impedance and dual driver design, the M200s may be harder to drive than the most earphones.


----------



## Trunks159

Now that adds to the 2-300 dollar headphone list. They've got some serious competition between the mdr 1r, momentum, m100, fidelio l1, maybe focal spirit one (another speaker brand!), p5... The list goes on.

When are they coming out?


----------



## VolcomStone

Dual dynamic? That's hot.


----------



## ToddTheMetalGod

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> First the B&W P5, then the Martin Logan Mikros and now the KEF headphones; all with the same style of earpad cushion? What's with the speaker companies' similar decisions?
> 
> So far only PSB got it right for sound, B&W got it right for build and looks and Martin Logan failed in all aspects. Anxious to hear these KEF's...


 

 In the audio realm, the headphone market is growing rapidly and consumers are spending more money on their equipment each year. The speaker companies realize how large the headphone market is and want in on it. This article gave some statistics that surprised me http://www.marketnews.ca/content/index/page?pid=12005 .


----------



## Hutnicks

I'm going to wait for the Wilsons.
   
   
  Only a matter of time


----------



## AmberOzL

Dude, that headphone doesn't look like an over-design. Pads have a flat surface. It is so going to be 'on' ears. Okay it has a larger area than regular on ears like dt1350 or hd25 but still it will put bloody pressure on the ears.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Have you worn the BW P5? They are on ears, and they may as well be the most comfortable headphones I've ever worn. I tend to absolutely hate on ears.


----------



## AmberOzL

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Have you worn the BW P5? They are on ears, and they may as well be the most comfortable headphones I've ever worn. I tend to absolutely hate on ears.


 
  I demoed them for something like 10 15 mins. I must admit they were comfortable. But for long listening sessions I can't say anything about them and honestly anything that sits on my ears would be uncomfortable after a while I believe. I prefer my ears to be free, not touching anything.


----------



## bala

Good design sense on the M500 and the M200, but the M200 seems a but uninviting with its sharp edges. Looking forward to try them though


----------



## steveting99

I'm looking out for a good set of portables and the M500 looks interesting.
   
  My two important criteria are comfort (isolation plus  hours of walking around in a humid environment) and sound quality.


----------



## Impulse

Philips' lowly Downtown uses similar pads (albeit smaller and cloth-clad)... I'm surprised they aren't more common tbh. It's not something that would make me dump my M-80 but I think I'd definitely favor that sorta pad for a future upgrade, though having less air space against your ear probably leads to more stuffy-ness/heat over a long session. It's definitely a more comfortable design than regular on ears tho, at least for shorter sessions, easier to get them properly centered too.


----------



## Deviltooth

When I was much younger and uninformed enough to own Bose speakers I heard some KEFs at a friend's and realized what I was missing.  It was truly an ear opening moment.
   
  Of course headphones and speakers are different animals and success in one realm doesn't guarantee success in the other.  I hope KEF has done their homework and come out of the gate with 2 winners; I'm looking forward to seeing what they offer.


----------



## ssrock64

I like KEF's higher-end speaker gear, but I'm afraid that their foray into the headphone world will be as disappointing to me as the dozens we've seen of late. It'll likely just be an in-the-background can like the Martin Logan (which is quite controversial, actually).


----------



## MDR30

Parallels with the Uni-Q loudspeaker are drawn in the video, but the headphone driver looks ordinary to me.
   
  hhttp://www.kef.com/html/en/showroom/mseries/m500/m500/index.html#.UXur_0ouCSo
   
  I fear the unbalanced and plain design of the M500 (silver painted plastic?) will make it plummet in the market. Unless the sound is spectacular.


----------



## EddieE

Quote: 





mdr30 said:


> Parallels with the Uni-Q loudspeaker are drawn in the video, but the headphone driver looks ordinary to me.
> 
> hhttp://www.kef.com/html/en/showroom/mseries/m500/m500/index.html#.UXur_0ouCSo
> 
> I fear the unbalanced and plain design of the M500 (silver painted plastic?) will make it plummet in the market. Unless the sound is spectacular.


 
   
  The frame is "sand blasted aluminium alloy", not plastic.
   
  Really there is no reason these should not be excellent headphones, it all depends on what KEF is trying to achieve.
   
KEF have a reputation for intensive R&D and innovation in speaker design, if they want to make audiophile quality headphones, there is no question they have the ability to. The question is, do they want that?
   
   
There is clearly more money in a mass-market product like Bose and Beats than with a serious headphone, and in my opinion that was the road B&W went down with the P5 - a headphone that bears no sonic resemblance to the great speakers that made their name.
   
I hope this is not another similar story, as the KEF speakers I've heard have really been quite excellent and I would love a headphone that aimed for their house sound.


----------



## williamcmoran

any idea when these will be available?


----------



## bhima

M200 looks promising... that enclosure for the larger driver looks like it might create some nice ambience and hopefully a good soundstage. I just hope KEF have been doing their homework and have picked up their tuning influences from say VSONIC moreso than Sennheiser or Bose.


----------



## suburbanite

I like their design. It's novel, sleek and exudes quality.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> After having felt the B&W P5, I'm a huge fan of THIS type of on ear padding. The main headphone companies need to take note. Other on ear padding just feels like crap in comparison.


 
   
  I agree.
   
  I don't have the P5's but I've tried them at an Apple store was surprisingly at how comfortable they are. My HD 25-1 ii's, by comparison, and the Amperiors, due to their similarity, are crude.
   
  The only thing I would like to see is a velour-exterior version of the P5's an earpad. I think the luxurious appearance of velour would probably draw consumers especially since nearly anyone with leather furniture or upholstery knows how sticky leather can be against the skin.


----------



## ukaudiophile

I'm very interested in getting to hear these Kef units and compare them to my P5's.


----------



## EddieE

Quote: 





bhima said:


> M200 looks promising... that enclosure for the larger driver looks like it might create some nice ambience and hopefully a good soundstage. I just hope KEF have been doing their homework and have picked up their tuning influences from say VSONIC moreso than Sennheiser or Bose.


 
   
  I'm not an IEM guy, but it's the innovative design of the M200 that makes me hopeful for the M500. If they were just farting out some mass consumer products to compete with Bose for the businessman buck, then why go to the trouble of such an innovative design for the IEM? As far as I know this dual dynamic design is a first. It makes me hope that they are actually aiming to make good headphones here. Just hope someone reliable like Innerfidelity gets sent a review pair.


----------



## Odderen

eddiee said:


> I'm not an IEM guy, but it's the innovative design of the M200 that makes me hopeful for the M500. If they were just farting out some mass consumer products to compete with Bose for the businessman buck, then why go to the trouble of such an innovative design for the IEM? As far as I know this dual dynamic design is a first. It makes me hope that they are actually aiming to make good headphones here. Just hope someone reliable like Innerfidelity gets sent a review pair.



Not to rain on on your parade or anything. But there has Been plenty of ddds. As far as I know you can even get a ddd ciem. I actually used to own the brainwavz r1. Another ddd. 

With that being said. Ddd's has a very nice way of layering the music. I'm actually kinda missing my r1s...


----------



## ssrock64

It seems the majority it praising the design of the M500, but it looks pretty plain to me. Actually, it looks almost cheap in the press photos. It looks like a tilted cross between a P5, HTF600, FA-003 and some earmuffs, and not in a good way.


----------



## EddieE

odderen said:


> Not to rain on on your parade or anything. But there has Been plenty of ddds. As far as I know you can even get a ddd ciem. I actually used to own the brainwavz r1. Another ddd.
> 
> With that being said. Ddd's has a very nice way of layering the music. I'm actually kinda missing my r1s...




I have a set of dual dynamic headphones in my cupboard - the old Akg playbacks. That was a pointless gimmick. Both drivers are sharing the same jobs, enclosure front and back. That's not what I find impressive. This was the first time I have seen a dual dynamic iem, with the "tweeter" enclosure creating a kind of acoustic transformer for the "woofer". If you know of another, let me know the model.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





eddiee said:


> I have a set of dual dynamic headphones in my cupboard - the old Akg playbacks. That was a pointless gimmick. Both drivers are sharing the same jobs, enclosure front and back. That's not what I find impressive. This was the first time I have seen a dual dynamic iem, with the "tweeter" enclosure creating a kind of acoustic transformer for the "woofer". If you know of another, let me know the model.


 

 Here let me google that for you
   
https://www.google.ca/search?q=dual+dynamic+driver+earphones&client=firefox-a&hs=HCd&hl=en&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=FfJ-UdvxHcWsywGL2oHQDA&ved=0CIoBELAE&biw=1366&bih=611#imgrc=_


----------



## EddieE

hutnicks said:


> Here let me google that for you
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=dual+dynamic+driver+earphones&client=firefox-a&hs=HCd&hl=en&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=FfJ-UdvxHcWsywGL2oHQDA&ved=0CIoBELAE&biw=1366&bih=611#imgrc=_




From what I can see, the R1 has two separate chambers, and two separate half of the nozzle, so is not the same thing. I don't know why you're trying to be such a smartarse, the M200 dresign does appear to a be a new design, unless you can show me something similar, you seem to be disagreeing just for the enjoyment of derailing the thread.


----------



## EddieE

hutnicks said:


> Here let me google that for you
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=dual+dynamic+driver+earphones&client=firefox-a&hs=HCd&hl=en&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=FfJ-UdvxHcWsywGL2oHQDA&ved=0CIoBELAE&biw=1366&bih=611#imgrc=_




From what I can see, the R1 has two separate chambers, and two separate half of the nozzle, so is not the same thing. I don't know why you're trying to be such a smartarse, the M200 dresign does appear to a be a new design, unless you can show me something similar, you seem to be disagreeing just for the enjoyment of derailing the thread.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





eddiee said:


> From what I can see, the R1 has two separate chambers, and two separate half of the nozzle, so is not the same thing. I don't know why you're trying to be such a smartarse, the M200 dresign does appear to a be a new design, unless you can show me something similar, you seem to be disagreeing just for the enjoyment of derailing the thread.


 

 If you cannot find on that page several dual driver earphones and at least two with the same design as the M200, you are quite simply beyond help.
   
   You posted that you knew of no dual dynamic earphones. Several responses pointed out that there are in fact a myriad of earphones with that design. Yet you stubbornly insist on being deliberately argumentative, and maintaining this contrarian posture.
   
  Transference of your own intent here is of very little avail.
   
  Good luck with that. I have better things to do than attempt to educate a mule.
   
  Adios!


----------



## EddieE

Blocked.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> After having felt the B&W P5, I'm a huge fan of THIS type of on ear padding. The main headphone companies need to take note. Other on ear padding just feels like crap in comparison.


 
  +1


----------



## grokit

I just sold my P5's because I didn't like the way they felt against my ears. So not for everybody.


----------



## DDKing

The BW P5 look awesome, have really nice plastic-free build and they are very comfortable. But they sound......


----------



## grokit

Oh c'mon, they're not that bad


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> First the B&W P5, then the Martin Logan Mikros and now the KEF headphones; all with the same style of earpad cushion? What's with the speaker companies' similar decisions?
> 
> So far only PSB got it right for sound, B&W got it right for build and looks and* Martin Logan failed in all aspects*. Anxious to hear these KEF's...


 
   
  Have you heard them? Doesn't seem like it...


----------



## dleblanc343

beagle said:


> Have you heard them? Doesn't seem like it...



Yes, I sell both the Mikros in-ear and on-ear at the store I work at, and personally prefer the in ear which sounds more linear. I could not stand the Mikros headphones; the focal, psb, b&w outperform it.

The headphone feels more comfortable worn left on right and vice cersa and the cable/connector is mediocre


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Yes, I sell both the Mikros in-ear and on-ear at the store I work at, and personally prefer the in ear which sounds more linear. I could not stand the Mikros headphones; the focal, psb, b&w outperform it.
> 
> The headphone feels more comfortable worn left on right and vice cersa and the cable/connector is mediocre


 

 Unfortunately there is a segment of the packaged goods marketing mentality which believes in capitalizing on a brand first and using that revenue to develop the product. It's a panic strategy used when competitors are eating up market share.
   
  Perhaps gen 2 products will be better thought out.


----------



## Deviltooth

Quote: 





hutnicks said:


> Unfortunately there is a segment of the packaged goods marketing mentality which believes in capitalizing on a brand first and using that revenue to develop the product. It's a panic strategy used when competitors are eating up market share.
> 
> Perhaps gen 2 products will be better thought out.


 

 Definitely true though I hope that doesn't apply to KEF's offerings.  The KEF name doesn't carry much weight with the average consumer, only with people more interested in sound.  It would be shooting oneself in the foot to alienate those important early (likely outspoken) adopters.


----------



## dleblanc343

Well the way I see it, the headphones can't be worse than the Mikros headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm sure KEF can do a good job with these, we'll see in time!


----------



## ssrock64

Seems the Mikros must be the most polarizing headphone on the market at the moment. Beagle and others have proclaimed their greatness, but still others have said they're absolute trash.


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





ssrock64 said:


> Seems the Mikros must be the most polarizing headphone on the market at the moment. Beagle and others have proclaimed their greatness, but still others have said they're absolute trash.


 
   
  The usual sign of greatness...


----------



## dleblanc343

Well, I'll be honest with myself. They are in the >300$ bracket so maybe I'm being a bit tough on them. They're definitely tuned to be colored and consumer friendly with a lot of midbass; what makes a good on the go phone... It definitely doesn't not remind me of Martin Logan's sound signature, and that's what bothers me.
   
  I still find the competition outdoes it, so again, wouldn't be my choice, but others may very well like it.


----------



## Beagle

Quote:


dleblanc343 said:


> Well, I'll be honest with myself. They are in the >300$ bracket so maybe I'm being a bit tough on them. *They're definitely tuned to be colored and consumer friendly with a lot of midbass*; what makes a good on the go phone... It definitely doesn't not remind me of Martin Logan's sound signature, and that's what bothers me.
> 
> I still find the competition outdoes it, so again, wouldn't be my choice, but others may very well like it.


 
   
  This is what puzzles me. I don't hear coloration and excess midbass at all. I hear it pretty much the same as this other review. You could say I hear the _total reverse_ of what I hear with the B&W P5. I just hear an open clarity/transparency from the low bass all the way up. I hate the fit and have to really futz with them to get them in place properly. I also stretched them out a bit to alleviate the tightness in the fit. But the fit is not critical to the sound....I don't hear night and day if the fit is not quite right, just subtle differences.
   
  So again, rather puzzling, and I think Craigster hears them the same way you did.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





beagle said:


> Quote:
> 
> This is what puzzles me. I don't hear coloration and excess midbass at all. I hear it pretty much the same as this other review. You could say I hear the _total reverse_ of what I hear with the B&W P5. I just hear an open clarity/transparency from the low bass all the way up. I hate the fit and have to really futz with them to get them in place properly. I also stretched them out a bit to alleviate the tightness in the fit. But the fit is not critical to the sound....I don't hear night and day if the fit is not quite right, just subtle differences.
> 
> So again, rather puzzling, and I think Craigster hears them the same way you did.


 

 Do these things have serial numbers? I'm wondering if there are different production batches involved here.


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





beagle said:


> Quote:
> 
> This is what puzzles me. I don't hear coloration and excess midbass at all. I hear it pretty much the same as this other review. You could say I hear the _total reverse_ of what I hear with the B&W P5. I just hear an open clarity/transparency from the low bass all the way up. I hate the fit and have to really futz with them to get them in place properly. I also stretched them out a bit to alleviate the tightness in the fit. But the fit is not critical to the sound....I don't hear night and day if the fit is not quite right, just subtle differences.
> 
> So again, rather puzzling, and I think Craigster hears them the same way you did.


 
  I let them burn in on a tivoli radio all day and gave it another listen today; they're not quite as mid-bassy now would you know. It's still warmer than neutral though. I also believe fit plays a big part in it all. The cups keep squeezing forward and falling towards the front of my face (slipping off my ear towards my sideburns). If I hold them in place they do sound better. But man, I shouldn't have to do all this to enjoy them!
   
  They aren't as laid back as the P5's I'll give you that; but the P5 is still an overall better total package imo.


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> I let them burn in on a tivoli radio all day and gave it another listen today; they're not quite as mid-bassy now would you know. It's still warmer than neutral though. I also believe fit plays a big part in it all. The cups keep squeezing forward and falling towards the front of my face (slipping off my ear towards my sideburns). If I hold them in place they do sound better. But man, I shouldn't have to do all this to enjoy them!
> 
> They aren't as laid back as the P5's I'll give you that; but the P5 is still an overall better total package imo.


 
   
  If I could have something with the fit and build of the P5 that has the sound of the Mikros, that would make me happy.  Maybe that is the KEF M500


----------



## ianmedium

Erratum, see post 62!


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Ken Kessler, a highly respected HiFi journalist whom I have found over the years to have a good ear for things compared them to the B&W P3. Not only preferred the P3 over them but said the Kef's were nothing more than beats dressed with a HiFi label. In other words expect a Beats type sound signature!





> _Oh that* is *cold!_





> I do think it funny that loudspeaker companies can just arrive as they see their market shares gone down the toilet with their speakers and think slapping on their brand name suddenly gives them credibility.





> _See my post above. When times are tough marketing and accounting take over the show.!_
> 
> It is often said by the HIFi press that headphones can never live up to loudspeakers.. Well, loudspeaker companies can, from what I have heard so far, not come near dedicated headphone companies in terms of sound quality.





> _Whoever said or says that is a complete dolt. Anyone working in production will tell you the reverse is true. Particularly when it comes to reproducing the human voice._





> The best I have heard so far are the P5's but they are still a country mile behind my DT1350's in all sonic terms.. They do look nice though and I think that is what the loudspeaker market is aiming at with their headphones, looks over substance!





> _Style is everything. The Beats vs Yamaha specifically points out the use of their headphones as a fashion accessory. It is one of the hinge points of their design patent infringement claim._





>





> One would think though that when your rep was on the line you might do what Denon did and engage a professional headphone company to do the design work.


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





beagle said:


> If I could have something with the fit and build of the P5 that has the sound of the Mikros, that would make me happy.  Maybe that is the KEF M500


 
  You might like the higher end ultrasone portables... But I too look forward to the KEF


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Ken Kessler, a highly respected HiFi journalist whom I have found over the years to have a good ear for things compared them to the B&W P3. Not only preferred the P3 over them but said the Kef's were nothing more than beats dressed with a HiFi label. In other words expect a Beats type sound signature!


 
OH NO!!!!




   




   
crap
   
damn


----------



## williamcmoran

Can anyone tell me where is a good place to order these in the US? I can't seem to find any stores that stock these yet. 

I'm torn between these and the P5's. The P5's are very comfortable and sound just fine to me. Hopefully these are the same. 

Thanks


----------



## bourdieu

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Ken Kessler, a highly respected HiFi journalist whom I have found over the years to have a good ear for things compared them to the B&W P3. Not only preferred the P3 over them but said the Kef's were nothing more than beats dressed with a HiFi label. In other words expect a Beats type sound signature!
> 
> I do think it funny that loudspeaker companies can just arrive as they see their market shares gone down the toilet with their speakers and think slapping on their brand name suddenly gives them credibility.
> 
> ...


 
   
  From kef's recent products like the LS50 or the new computer speaker, it will certainly be a shock to me if they make headphones with beats type of sound. I think I will wait and have a listen of them before making any judgement, as I still have high hopes of them.
   
  Somehow I agree that in the current market, there is no loudspeaker companies which can make headphones with the same kind of quality as that of headphone companies. But I think as the pie get larger and everyone wants a bite of it, the loudspeaker companies might start to take headphone seriously and throw in more resources into developing good headphones. In the end, we, the consumers, will probably benefit from that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I must say the DT1350 will always hold a legendary status in my heart!


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





bourdieu said:


> From kef's recent products like the LS50 or the new computer speaker, it will certainly be a shock to me if they make headphones with beats type of sound. I think I will wait and have a listen of them before making any judgement, as I still have high hopes of them.
> 
> Somehow I agree that in the current market, there is no loudspeaker companies which can make headphones with the same kind of quality as that of headphone companies. But I think as the pie get larger and everyone wants a bite of it, the loudspeaker companies might start to take headphone seriously and throw in more resources into developing good headphones. In the end, we, the consumers, will probably benefit from that.
> 
> ...


 

 I think general technology rules apply here.
   
  Never ever buy release 1.0 of anything.
   
  Any further revs that are .0 are to be avoided until .1 is out with the fixes.
   
  Favour the underdog over the giant as they will make their first effort a loss leader to gain a following. The giant has nothing to lose by trading on the faithfuls blind acceptance. They will always be forgiven for a bad product.
   
  When all else fails you can fix it with software (Electi Q is your friend here). Bad hardware can always be overcome with good software.
   
  If any manufacturer states or compares their product to a competitors, take that as an endorsement and buy the product compared to.
   
  Buy everything on a credit card. It's a lot easier to return a disappointing product when the financial institution is on your side.
   
  Avoid anything endorsed by any celebrity like the plague.


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





hutnicks said:


> I think general technology rules apply here.
> 
> Never ever buy release 1.0 of anything.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I wish manufacturers would adopt Billy Joel's "Get It Right The First Time" as it's theme song.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





beagle said:


> I wish manufacturers would adopt Billy Joel's "Get It Right The First Time" as it's theme song.


 
   
  Marketing doods call that a feature . At (Insert Well Respected Companies Name Here) We let *you* be the test pilot!


----------



## alejenda12

M Series Hi-Fidelity Headphones  really cool staff....................


----------



## ianmedium

OK, red face here!!

*Ken Kessler did not lambast these headphones, quite the opposite!*

That will teach me to read an article quickly. Having just re-read his article he actually thinks they sound quite good. I got confused with him quoting the fashion headphones out there like dre's!

In my defence and begging of forgiveness I do suffer from Dyslexia which can be a problem at times as in this case!

So, just to repeat and for accuracy, these sound more like proper headphone company headphones than things like Dre's or their ilk!

Once again, I really apologize for the mishap and for inaccurately misquoting Ken!


----------



## Deviltooth

That's good to know, thank-you for the correction.
   
  I'm curious enough to demo them.


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> OK, red face here!!
> 
> *Ken Kessler did not lambast these headphones, quite the opposite!*
> 
> ...


 
   
  sigh of relief.....


----------



## bourdieu

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> OK, red face here!!
> 
> *Ken Kessler did not lambast these headphones, quite the opposite!*
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for clarifying! Now I really need to try that!


----------



## ssrock64

Now that the confusion is out of the way, if KEF is as serious about the headphone business as they are about speakers, we may have another M4U 2 on our hands.
   
  I still won't believe they're completely serious until I see a white-bearded, white-cladded man talking about their new headphones with a pulsing floor light show in the background, as with their presentation video for the Muon. _Make happen, KEF!_


----------



## orky87

Headphones from KEF? They can try but I don't think their speaker research years amount to headphones expertise.


----------



## droido256

eddiee said:


> I have a set of dual dynamic headphones in my cupboard - the old Akg playbacks. That was a pointless gimmick. Both drivers are sharing the same jobs, enclosure front and back. That's not what I find impressive. This was the first time I have seen a dual dynamic iem, with the "tweeter" enclosure creating a kind of acoustic transformer for the "woofer". If you know of another, let me know the model.



Hey I'll have you know my AKG K270s Parabolic is one of the best dynamic headphones I own. Lol to my ears it was not just a gimmick.


----------



## koolas

How does KEF M500 compare to Momentum in SQ and comfort?
Are big ears a problem?


----------



## ukaudiophile

I will soon get to play around with a pair and compare them to my Momentums & P5's


----------



## astroid

Lindy already released a dual dynamic in-ear , the Cromo IEM-75, i am testing a sample now and its very good in some respects, best soundstage and imaging i have heard from an in-ear including my IE8.


----------



## koolas

astroid said:


> Lindy already released a dual dynamic in-ear , the Cromo IEM-75, i am testing a sample now and its very good in some respects, best soundstage and imaging i have heard from an in-ear including my IE8.




Nice, they are only £69.99 So how are they? I'm looking for something to replace my cx300-II.


----------

